# [SOLVED] portage want to downgrade nvidia-drivers

## dmpogo

I have nvidia-drivers-319.76   installed and used them for a while, and today portage wants to downgrade it  to 304.117.     Both ebuilds are marked stable for amd64, and I do not see any trace of nvidia-drivers in portage.[mask,accept-keywords,use] files.   How does portage logic works in this case ?Last edited by dmpogo on Tue Jan 07, 2014 10:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## platojones

You may want to look again.  On my box, they showed up as being hard masked yesterday.  In fact, I had to explicitly unmask them since I haven't experienced any problems at all with 319.76.

Here's what the ChangeLog says about them being masked:

 *Quote:*   

> 05 Jan 2014; Andreas K. Huettel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>
> 
>   targets/desktop/kde/package.mask:
> 
>   Make nvidia-drivers mask more stringent, since according to user reports also
> ...

 

It's odd though, that they aren't showing as being hard masked on your system.  Try re-syncing.

----------

## gkmac

If you try to merge a specific version of a package, portage is quite good at telling you why it won't do it.

Try doing an emerge -p while specifying the version of nvidia-drivers you want (or have) installed. This can be done with any package by putting an equals before the package name and the version after it. In your case, you want to type

emerge -p =nvidia-drivers-319.76

Doing that on my install gives me this...

```
# emerge -pv =nvidia-drivers-319.76

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD#] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.76 [325.15] USE="X acpi (multilib) tools -pax_kernel" 47,809 kB

Total: 1 package (1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 47,809 kB

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by =nvidia-drivers-319.76 (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop/kde/package.mask:

# Andreas K. Huettel <dilfridge@gentoo.org> (1 Dec 2013)

# Mask recent nvidia drivers because of sigprocmask corruption, bug 487558

# (this hits akonadi and makes significant parts of KDE hang)

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.76

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.
```

So despite being marked stable for amd64 in the ebuild itself, the package.mask in the /desktop/kde profile is masking it. Portage helpfully quotes the part of the package.mask file which explains the sigprocmask corruption bug.

----------

## dmpogo

Hi gkmac 

Thanks for excellent suggestion,  neat idea to use emerge -pv with '=ebuild'.   I of course was using just 'emerge -pv nvidia-drivers' and got no info.

Interesting that the mask is specific to kde profile - and explains why I did not hit it on another machine, which does use kde, but not the profile  :Smile: 

Since I do not use nor have installed akonadi, so perhaps is relatively immune to the bug

----------

